# Connaître l'avancement et lieu de stockage d'une  location



## Stephyaz2 (21 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Après l'essai de la box vidéo futur, puis du service canaplay VOD via mon "cube" canal plus, j'ai fait l'acquisition  d'une Apple TV 3 aujourd'hui. Elle permet en effet un accès a la sVOD canaplay infinity et permet également la location de films en HD sur iTunes  (et non le streaming, dont la qualité est liée au débit de la connexion internet (2 Mo dans mon bled...)

Après avoir été ébloui par la qualité d'un extrait, j'ai loué un film en HD 1080p (world war Z = 2 heures)

Mon petit débit (2 mo) ne m'autorisant pas de lancer rapidement la lecture, je dois m'assurer que le téléchargement sera assez avancé (voir fini) avant de lancer la lecture, au risque de subir une coupure.

 Deux questions donc : 

- comment connaître l'avancement du téléchargement ?

- où sont stockées les locations ? Sur mon Pc (bibliothèque iTunes)  ? Dans les 8 petits gigas de l'Apple tv ? (Ce qui est insuffisant a ma connaissance pour un film de 2h en 1080p) Ce n'est pas du streaming d'après ce que j'espère avoir compris.

J'avoue ne pas avoir complètement compris le fonctionnement, et je ne trouve d'explication détaillée nulle part.

J'en appelle donc à vos compétences pour une explication (ou un lien utile...).

J'espère que le sujet n'a pas déjà été traité, j'ai fait une recherche infructueuse sur le forum. Si c'est le cas, les excuses aux modos.

Merci de vos lumières.


----------

